# day 21 bloods/ovulation?



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

hello all, its me again!
i have to have my bloods taken this pm as it is day 21 of my cycle.
this is my 1st cycle of clomid, my usual cycle length is 30 something days. 
yesturday and this morning i have bin having mild abdominal pain, im wondering whether or not im ovulating? is this possible? ive done a test and it says no but they r cheap ones.
I dont usually get any ov symptoms, do u think these r symptoms?
Im all at bit confused with it all, to make matters worse im full of cold! 
will go and have bloods done anyway.
be grateful of any advice?
Many thanx.
Tina xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Tina

Hmm....this is a tricky one.  As this is your first cycle of clomid it may be a bit trial and error.  I was on clomid for 15 cycles on and off with varying cycle lengths throughout.  What I was told is to work back 7 days from the last day of my "usual" cycle length (which was 33 days for me pre-clomid) and go for day "21" test that day.  If your normal cycle length is 30 odd days then day 21 will be too early.  In fact, if you have a 33 day cycle as I did then your probably going to be ovulating around day 19 - 21 approx, although you can never guarantee these things!

I would phone your consultant and just check if they want you to come in on day 21 or 7 days after your suspected usual ovulation date.  There is no point in doing a day 21 test simply as it is day 21 if you dont ovulate until around that time, the results will be meaningless.

Since starting clomid my cycles went from 33 -26 days and everything inbetween so it can be pretty hard to get it spot on.  If I were you, subtract 7 days from your average cycle length and go on that day for your progesterone test as it will be far more accurate.

Hope that helps.  Feel free to ask any questions if I havent made myself clear, I tend to get carried away!!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As Witchie has already mentioned, if you think you're only just ovulating now then having a progesterone blood test done today, despite being cd21, will be pretty pointless.

Progesterone peaks at 7 days past ovulation and ideally should be tested accordingly.  Having tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14 which is the "average" but as we all know, we're all different !!

Its also a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to period) is always 14 days so if you have irregular cycles it can be difficult to judge when to have progesterone checked.

I always ovulate on cd14/15 but have long cycles of 30/31 days so I have a long luteal phase of 16/17 days !

Did you notice any similar pains and symptoms earlier in your cycle   I get bad ovulation pain (as well as other symptoms) but still continue to get all sorts of aches and twinges right through cycle as your ovaries are still working to produce hormones.

OPK's aren't always reliable so difficult to go by them...and they only detect LH surge anyway & not actual ovulation.

You could still have your cd21 progesterone test today but I would mention that you feel you could be only just ovulating now & possibly ask if you could have another progesterone test done in another 7 days   If you are only just ovulating then your progesterone test today will be inaccurate !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

HI Tina

I wouldnt say clomid regulates your cycle that much to be honest although it may shorten it a bit.  Mine varied as much as a week from month to month.

I still think taking your minimum normal cycle length today is still too early for the progesterone test.  Day 23 is probably your best bet as its 7 days prior to the earliest day AF arrives.  If you go today and its only 5 days past ovulation your progesterone results will be off.

Ring the clinic and confirm, no point wasting another month!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

wow! i had to wait 10+ days for my result.  Fingers crossed for you but glad you mentioned it so dont be disheartened if it comes back really low, probably just wrong day.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I just thought i would add that clomid can affect the ovulation kits. Good luck. Jo x    

PS. I never had any blood tests on clomid only one FT scan.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am not sure clomid affects OPK but if you have PCOS that does (or that is what is says on my clearblue OPK!!! )  But its better to recognise the signs of ov rather than rely on OPK's.

Good LuckXXXXX


----------

